# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  مجموعة من الأبحاث في القانون الخاص

## A_najah

مجموعة من الأبحاث في القانون الخاص

المسؤولية المدنية للمتسبب / دراسة مقارنة

الملخص موضوع المتسبب من مواضيع الفقه الإسلامي البحت, التي لم تنل حظها من البحث قياساً بالفعل المباشر, من أجل ذلك جعلت الباحثة من المتسبب في هذه الرسالة موضوعاً متشعباً وضحت فيه المعايير القانونية والفقهية التي يلزم معرفتها لجبر الضرر الناتج عن المتسبب في فصلين الأول خصص لماهية المتسبب في القانون المقارن والفقه الإسلامي, وفيه مبحثين الأول لتعريف الإضرار بالتسبب وبيان صوره, وكذلك تمييز المتسبب عن المباشر وتقييم التفرقة بينهما, بينما المبحث الثاني خصص لتوضيح شروط المتسبب عن طريق دراسة الانعكاس القانون للتعدي والتمييز على المتسبب من حيث مفهوم التعدي وحالات مشروعية التعدي في المتسبب, وأيضاً مدى مسؤولية المتسبب عديم التمييز. أما الفصل الثاني فقد خصص لأحكام المسؤولية المدنية للمتسبب في ظل علاقة السببية ضمن أسلوب قانوني تحليلي, وذلك في مبحثين, حيث وضح في المبحث الأول معيار السببية من خلال الحديث عن نظريات علاقة السببية في الفقه الغربي والقانون المدني, وأيضا إبراز موضوعية علاقة السببية من خلال الوصول إلى الأحكام الاستثنائية للمتسبب والوقوف عند هذه الأحكام في القانون المدني, بينما في المبحث الثاني تناولت الباحثة فيه أثر إثبات علاقة السببية ونفيها للسبب الأجنبي بما يشمل من قوة قاهرة وفعل مضرور وفعل الغير على مسؤولية المتسبب. وفي النهاية وضعت خاتمة سجلت فيها الاستنتاجات والملاحظات حول التطبيقات الفقهية والقوانين الوضعية التي تعالج المسؤولية المدنية للمتسبب. 

الملف الكامل

----------


## A_najah

مسؤولية المقاول والمهندس عن ضمان متانة البناء في القانون المدني الأردني 

الملخص

لقد درست في هذه الرسالة مسؤولية المقاول والمهندس عن متانة البناء بعد إنجازه وتسليمه لصاحب العمل، وبانت لي أهمية هذا الموضوع في نواح عديدة منها، حماية صاحب العمل غير الخبير بأمور البناء من العيوب التي قد تطرأ على البناء بعد الإنجاز والتسليم والتي تهدد متانة البناء وسلامته. كما أن أهمية هذا الموضوع تبدو أيضا في الحفاظ على المصلحة العامة من بقاء الأبنية والمنشآت الثابتة سليمة ومتينة.

واستهللت دراستي بالبحث في طبيعة هذه المسؤولية إذ إن معرفة طبيعتها القانونية تعين على معرفة الأساس القانوني الذي بنيت عليه، سواء أكان هذا الأساس هو العقد أو الخطأ أو القانون. وقد بان لي بأنها مسؤولية قانونية أوجدها القانون. فأحكامها تختلف عن أحكام المسؤولية العقدية أو التقصيرية، باعتبارها مسؤولية متعلقة بالنظام العام ومحددة بمدة زمنية معينة، ولا تختص إلا بنوع معين من الأضرار، وأن لها نطاقاً خاصاً من حيث الأشخاص الذين تنطبق عليهم وهم المقاول والمهندس من جهة وصاحب العمل من جهة أخرى.

ونظَّم المشرع الأردني أحكام المسؤولية الخاصة للمقاول والمهندس في المواد (790،789،788) من القانون المدني، حيث جاء في المادة 788/1 بأنه: " إذا كان عقد المقاولة قائما على تقبل بناء يضع المهندس تصميمه على أن ينفذه المقاول تحت إشرافه كانا متضامنين في التعويض لصاحب العمل عما يحدث في خلال عشر سنوات من تهدم كلي أو جزئي فيما شيداه من مبانٍ أو أقاماه من منشآت وعن كل عيب يهدد متانة البناء وسلامته إذا لم يتضمن العقد مدة أطول". ونلاحظ من خلال هذا النص أن المشرع الأردني جعل المسؤولية على المقاول والمهندس الذي يضع التصميم (المعماري) فقط.

وبهذا يكون المشرع قد ضيق نطاق المسؤولية الخاصة وقصرها على المقاول والمهندس المعماري. مع أن العملية المعمارية يتناوب عليها أكثر من مهندس على اختلاف تخصصاتهم، وهؤلاء يرتبطون مع صاحب العمل بعقد مقاولة،  كان الأولى إشراكهم في المسؤولية الخاصة حفاظا على مصالح صاحب العمل والمصالح العامة. وجدير بالذكر أن المهندس المدني (الإنشائي) يكون له دور رئيسي في عملية التنفيذ والإشراف على العمل، وبالتالي  نجد من الضرورة تعديل النص السابق ليؤدي إلى توسيع نطاق المسؤولية الخاصة لتشمل كل المهندسين المشتغلين في عملية البناء.

وفي ختام رسالتي شرحت أحكام مسؤولية المقاول والمهندس مبينا الجزاء المترتب على هذه المسؤولية، وهو تعويض صاحب العمل عما أصابه من ضرر عن طريق التعويض العيني الذي أوضحت شروطه، أو عن طريق التعويض بمقابل بصورتيه النقدي وغير النقدي. كما بحثت في انتفاء مسؤولية المقاول والمهندس ولا يكون ذلك إلا بإثبات السبب الأجنبي المتمثل بالقوة القاهرة، أو خطأ صاحب العمل أو خطأ الغير الذي له صفة القوة القاهرة. وأخيرا بحثت في دور الإرادة في تعديل أحكام هذه المسؤولية، ووجدت أنه لا يجوز الاشتراط أو الاتفاق على الحد أو الإعفاء منها وأي شرط يقضي بخلاف ذلك يعد باطلاً قانوناً. إلا أن لصاحب العمل أن يعفي المقاول والمهندس عن حقه في التعويض بعد تحققه.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

التنظيم القانوني للعقود الإلكترونية

الملخص

ألإنترنت كغيرها من الاختراعات، ووسائل الاتصالات لم تأت مرة واحدة، وإنما تطورت من الهدف العسكري إبان الحرب الباردة، إلى أن وصلت إلى الاستخدام للأغراض المدنية، ثم أصبحت تستخدم في التجارة، وإبرام العقود الإلكترونية، التي يتم ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول بها على شبكة دولية مفتوحة للاتصال عن بُعد بوسيلة مسموعة مرئية بفضل التفاعل بين الموجِب والقابل.

وأما فيما يتعلق بطبيعة العقود الإلكترونية، وهل هي عقود إذعان أو لا؟ فلا يوجد قاعدة مادية يعتمد عليها على المستوى الدولي؛ لهذا يكفي الأخذ بمعيار إمكانية التفاوض في هذه العقود، لاعتبارها عقود إذعان أو لا، وهذا يخضع لطبيعة كل عقد على حده.

وتعدّ العقود الإلكترونية عقودًا دولية، عابرة للحدود، ولا تدخل ضمن حدود دولة معينة، وتكون تجارية، أو مدنية، أو مختلطة وفق طبيعة كل عقد، والعلاقة التي تربط أطراف العقد.

وفي انعقاد العقد الإلكتروني يجب أن يكون الإيجاب واضحاً مبيناً فيه العناصر الأساسية كافة حتى يكون القابل على بينة من أمره، لهذا حرص المشرع على توفير القدر الكافي من حماية المعاملات الإلكترونية، بسبب جهل كل طرف بمن يتعامل معه فالصورة المعروضة على شاشة الكمبيوتر يجب أن تعكس الوضع الحقيقي للبضائع دون غموض، أو نقص، ويجب أن يكون القبول الإلكتروني واضحا، وصريحاً، ولا يعد السكوت قبولاً في التعاقد الإلكتروني.

والقانون الواجب تطبيق على العقد الإلكتروني هو قانون الإرادة، أي القانون الذي اختارته الأطراف. وفي حال عدم وجود اتفاق بين الأطراف حول القانون الواجب التطبيق، يلجأ القاضي إلى استخلاص الإرادة الضمنية لهم عن طريق القرائن، وعليه أن يستعرض القوانين المتزاحمة لحل النزاع؛ للوصول إلى القانون الأكثر ارتباطاً بالعقد، كمكان إبرامه أو الجنسية المشتركة للمتعاقدين.

وفي مسألة إثبات العقد الإلكتروني أخذ قانون البينات الفلسطيني بوسائل الاتصال الحديثة في نطاق الاستثناءات، ومعنى هذا أنه لا يلزم وجود دليل كتابي كامل لإعطائها الحجية القانونية، فأخذ بحرية الإثبات في المواد التجارية، مع ملاحظة أنّ طبيعة قواعد قانون البينات مكملة، وليست آمرة أي يجوز اتفاق الأطراف على خلافها.

وبما أن الكتابة بحاجة إلى توقيع أطرافها للدلالة على موافقتهم على مضمونها، فإن التوقيع على المحررات الإلكترونية ذو أشكال عدة، ترجع إلى طبيعته، وكونه يتم عبر وسائل الكترونية، ومن هذه الأشكال التوقيع البيومتري، والرقمي، والتوقيع بالقلم الإلكتروني، وغيرذلك. ومنح الحجية للتوقيع الإلكتروني ذو ارتباط وثيق بدرجة الأمان المتوفرة فيه بين ذوي الشأن؛ لهذا سعي كثير من التشريعات إلى فرض شروط معينة على التوقيع الإلكتروني، لمنحه الحجية في الإثبات وكان هناك تقارب بين هذه القوانين في شروطها.

ويرى الباحث أنه لا حرج في الأخذ بالتوقيع الإلكتروني في ظل قانون البينات الفلسطيني باتفاق الأطراف، وهذا يرجع إلى حرية الأطراف في الاتفاق على إثبات تصرفاتهم بأية طريقة يرونها مناسبة. والتوقيع الإلكتروني لا يُقبل في جميع المعاملات بنص القانون، فبعض المعاملات يقبل بها كالمعاملات الرسمية، والمعاملات التي تتفق عليها الأطراف، وهناك معاملات لا يقبل بها التوقيع الإلكتروني، وذلك تبعاً لخصوصيتها، وحساسيتها التي تقتضي توثيقها كتابة، وقد وردت بشكل حصري، فلا يجوز التوسع فيها، ومنها إنشاء الوقف، والوصية، وتعديلهما، ومعاملات التصرف في الأموال غير المنقولة، والوكالات، والمعاملات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية، وغيرها.

لقراءة البحث

----------


## A_najah

العلاقة التعاقدية بين أطراف عقد الاعتماد المستندي 

الملخص

يرتكز موضوع الدراسة حول عقد الاعتماد المستندي باعتباره أحد العلميات المصرفية التي لعبت وما زالت تلعب دوراً تجارياً واقتصادياً عظيم الأهمية على صعيد العلاقات التجارية الدولية، ونظراً لقلة الدراسات القانونية حول هذا الموضوع فقد تناولت الدراسة جانباً هاماً من الاعتماد المستندي وهو العلاقة القانونية التي تربط أطرافه بعضها ببعض مستندة بذلك على التشريعات والقوانين والنشرات والأعراف الدولية الموحدة الآتية:

-   مجموعة القواعد الموحدة الخاصة بممارسات اعتماد الضمان الدولية (ISP) نشرة رقم 590 الصادرة عام 1998 عن غرفة التجارة الدولية بباريس والتي دخلت حيز التنفيذ في الأول من كانون الثاني عام 1999.

-        اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة الخاصة بالضمانات المستقلة واعتماد الضمان (UN convention) لسنة 1996.

-   مجموعة الأصول والأعراف الموحدة للاعتمادات المستندية (UCP) نشرة رقم 500 الصادرة عام 1993 عن غرفة التجارة الدولية بباريس والتي دخلت حيز التنفيذ في الأول من كانون الثاني لسنة 1994.

وقد تضمنت الدراسة الاعتماد المستندي وتنظيمه القانوني وتعريفه القانوني مضمنة ذلك آراء فقهية وتشريعية وقضائية، وإذا أردت وضع تعريف قانوني شامل وجامع لمفهوم الاعتماد المستندي فأعرفه حسب مشروع قانون التجارة الفلسطيني في المادة (34/1)، "عقد يتعهد المصرف بمقتضاه بفتح اعتماد بناء على طلب أحد عملائه وبسمى "الآمر" لصالح شخص آخر ويسمى "المستفيد" بضمان مستندات تمثل بضاعة منقولة أو معدة للنقل"

ومن ثم تعرضت لأهميته وفوائده/خصائصه والتي يمتاز بها عن غيره من العقود، وكذلك قد تناولت الحالات التي يتم من خلالها معرفة القانون واجب التطبيق على عقد الاعتماد المستندي كذلك  ذكر أهم المستندات التي يجب أن يتضمنها خطاب الاعتماد مثل الفاتورة التجارية، بوليصة الشحن، وثيقة التأمين، شهادة المنشأ... الخ، ومعايير مطابقتها لشروط خطاب الاعتماد.

ولظهور التعامل به  أي عقد الاعتماد منذ القدم كان لذلك في تعدد أنواعه بحيث تم تقسيمه إلى عدة أقسام وذلك من حيث قوة التعهد ومن ناحية التنفيذ ومن حيث الشكل ومن ناحية طريقة الشحن وذلك على النحو التالي:

-        الاعتماد البات غير قابل للإلغاء والاعتماد القابل للإلغاء.

-        الاعتماد المعزز وغير المعزز.

-        الاعتماد القابل للتحويل.

-        اعتماد الدفع عند الاطلاع واعتماد القبول واعتماد الدفع المؤجل.

-        الاعتمادات المحولة تحويلاً كلياً والاعتمادات المحولة تحويلاً جزئياً.

-        الاعتماد المفتوح والاعتماد المقيد.

وقع الانتقال إلى أهم تحديد العلاقة التعاقدية في الاعتماد المستندي، ومن ذلك أطراف العلاقة التعاقدية وهم المصرف والآمر والمستفيد بشكل موجز وموضحة خصائص العلاقة التعاقدية وأهمها خاصية الاستقلالية سواء استقلالية العلاقة بين أطراف عقد الاعتماد المستندية أو استقلالية العلاقة بين العقود، وما هي الضمانات في العلاقة التعاقدية؟

وفي بحث الطبيعة القانونية لخطاب الاعتماد لم يكن ممكناً إلا البحث في النظريات الفقهية التي تضاربت فيما بينها في تحديد هذا الأساس القانوني وأهم هذه النظريات التي تم بحثها وبشكل موجز، نظرية الإرادة المنفردة، نظرية الوكالة، نظرية الكفالة، نظرية الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير.

ومن ثم خلصت إلى تكييف الطبيعة القانونية لعقد الاعتماد المستندي بأنه وعد بالتعاقد وذلك بعد إضفاء صفة التجريد عليه، ثم انتقلت إلى دراسة الآثار المترتبة على العلاقة التعاقدية لأطراف الاعتماد المستندي من خلال توضيح التزامات كل طرف وعلاقة أطراف العلاقة بالبنوك الوسيطة. 

الملف الكامل
http://www.najah.edu/modules_inserti...=2&id=481&l=ar

----------


## A_najah

الإنــابـة في الـوفـــاءدراسة مقارنة بين القانون المدني المصري والقانون المدني الأردني ومشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني 

الـملـخص

تبحث هذه الدراسة في نظام الإنابة في الوفاء وبمعنى أدق دور الإنابة في الوفاء في تنفيذ الالتزام. ويتحدد دور الإنابة في الوفاء في تنفيذ الالتزام من خلال تحديد الطبيعة القانونية للإنابة في الوفاء وتحديد النظام القانوني للإنابة في الوفاء.

يقع البحث ضمن دراسة مقارنة بين القانون المدني المصري والأردني ومشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني.

 يتضمن البحث تمهيد وفصلين.يبحث الفصل الأول في الطبيعة القانونية للإنابة في الوفاء إن كانت تجديد للالتزام أم حوالة حق أو دين أم أنّها نظام مستقل عن كلا هذين النظامين له فلسفته القانونية التي يقوم عليها وله جدواه في إطار العلم والتطبيق القانوني.

يقتضي تحديد التكييف القانوني السليم للإنابة في الوفاء إجراء دراسة قانونية علمية مقارنة بين نظام الإنابة في الوفاء ونظامي تجديد الالتزام والحوالة بنوعيها الحق والدين أساسها المنهج العلمي المقارن الذي يعتمد على المقارنة بين القوانين محل البحث وهم القانون المدني المصري والقانون المدني الأردني ومشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني في كيفية معالجتهم للأنظمة الثلاثة محل البحث وهم الإنابة في الوفاء وتجديد الالتزام والحوالة بنوعيها الحق والدين من حيث المفهوم والأركان والشروط والأنواع والآثار؛ للتعرف على مواطن القوة والضعف وبيان أوجه الشبه والخلاف،ومن ثمّ الوصول إلى التكييف القانوني السليم للإنابة في الوفاء إن كانت تجديد للالتزام أم حوالة أم نظام مستقل له فلسفته القانونية الخاصة وله أهميته التي يتميز بها عن غيره من الأنظمة القانونية الأخرى،وبفضل هذه الأهمية تم استخدام هذا النظام في إطار المعاملات التجارية والمدنية على المستوى المحلى والدولي.

 يبحث الفصل الثاني في النظام القانوني للإنابة في الوفاء بحيث تمت دراسة هذا النظام دراسةً علميةً تحليليةً قانونيةً موضوعيةً عن طريق بيان مفهوم الإنابة في الوفاء بشكل مجرد وما تتميز به الإنابة من ميزات عن التعابير والمصطلحات والأنظمة القانونية المتشابهة والمتقاربة معها.مع بيان الوصف القانوني الذي يطلق عليها باعتبارها مصدرا من مصادر الالتزام.وتم دراسة أنواع الإنابة في الوفاء حسب التقسّيم المعتمد لدى القوانين الوضعية التي عالجته وهما الإنابة الكاملة والإنابة الناقصة.وجاء ذلك في المبحث الثاني والثالث والرابع من هذا الفصل.فدُرِست الإنابة الكاملة من حيث المفهوم ومن حيث التكييف القانوني لهذا النوع إن كان عقدا أم لا.وإن كان كذلك فما هي الأركان والشروط اللازمة لقيامه وجاء ذلك في المطلب الثاني من المبحث الثاني من هذا الفصل.وتم توضيح سبب نعتها بالكاملة.وبيان الفوائـد التي يحققها هذا النوع من الإنابة.

 تم دراسة الإنابة الناقصة ثاني أنواع الإنابة من حيث مفهومها وأركانها.مع تعليل سبب نعتها بالناقصة،وتمييزها عن الأنظمة القانونية المتقاربة منها وبيان ما تتجّلى به من وظائف قانونية في إطار المعاملات المدنية وفي إطار التجارة الدولية الأمر الذي حدي بي إلى ضرورة الدعوة إلى تقنيّنها ضمن التشريعات المدنية الوضعية الحديثة لا بل إلى ترسيّخها ضمن قواعد التجارة الدولية.وجاءت هذه الدراسة في المبحث الثالث من هذا الفصل

 تم دراسة الأحكام المترتبة على الإنابة في كلا النوعين الكاملة والناقصة،وبيان مدى دقّة المشرّع في تسطير الإنابة تحت عنوان أسباب انقضاء الالتزام بما يعادل الوفاء.وجاء ذلك في المبحث الرابع من هذا الفصل.

 ثم تلا ذلك خاتمة تضّمنت نتائج البحث والتوصيات والاقتراحات.

لقراءة البحث الكامل اضغط
http://www.najah.edu/modules_inserti...=2&id=504&l=ar

----------


## A_najah

الصورية في التعاقد / دراسة مقارنة

الملخص     هدفت الدراسة إلى الوقوف على الآثار القانونية التي ترتبها التصرفات الصورية في الفقه والقضاء، وقد تم اعتماد المنهج الوصفي التحليلي المقارن في إعدادها. فعمد الباحث إلى تحليل عدد من النصوص القانونية الواردة في عدد من التشريعات العربية خصوصا في الأردن ومصر، للوقوف على توجهاتها حول الموضوع واستنباط المعايير التي اعتمدتها في بيان الآثار القانونية للصورية.    ثم تعرض الباحث لرأي الفقه في الحالات التي لم ينص عليها القانون متحرياً الاعتبارات التي استند إليها كل اتجاه في بيان الآثار التي تترتب على ذلك. كما بيّن الباحث أيضاً، موقف القضاء العربي من الصورية والآثار التي تترتب عليها على الرغم من صعوبة الوصول إلى القرارات التي تتعلق بهذا الموضوع، مظهراً الأساس التي اعتمدت عليه المحاكم في اتخاذ هذه القرارات.    وأظهرت الدراسة في النهاية أن بيان الآثار التي تترتب على الصورية - رغم صعوبته - هو أمر في غاية الأهمية، إذ يترتب عليه معالجة الثغرات الواردة في النصوص القانونية التي تتعلق بالصورية، ولم يتحيز الباحث إلى رأي فقهي معين، ولكنه بيّن ميزات وعيوب كل منها، متحرياً جانب العدالة، وحق الأطراف المسبق في معرفة الآثار القانونية التي تترتب على التصرفات التي يجرونها، والمحافظة على الاستقرار القضائي من خلال عدم تضارب الأحكام القضائية في المسائل المتشابهة. وخلصت الدراسة إلى أنه يجب تعديل النصوص القانونية التي تنظم موضوع الصورية لتلافي العيوب وإزالة الثغرات الواردة فيها. 

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

عقد الكفالة المدنية والآثار المترتبة عليه دراسة مقارنة بين مجلة الأحكام العدلية والقانون المدني المصري

الملخص

يتناول هذا البحث عقد الكفالة المدنية والآثار المترتبة عليه، دراسة مقارنة بين مجلة الأحكام العدلية والقانون المدني المصري.

وبدأ الباحث البحث بتمهيد عرف فيه الكفالة وبين خصائصها وأطرافها وفق ما جاء به الفقه الإسلامي ومجلة الأحكام العدلية من جهة والقانون المدني المصري من جهة أخرى.

درس الباحث في الفصل الأول أنواع الكفالة: من حيث مصدر الالتزام بها وهي كفالة اتفاقية التي اكتفت بها مجلة الأحكام العدلية وقانونية وقضائية، وتناول فيه أيضا الأهمية العملية للتفرقة بين الأنواع الثلاثة.

وتبين كذلك إن الكفالة تقسم إلى كفالة مدنية وتجارية من حيث طبيعتها, والأهمية العملية للتفرقة بين النوعين، بالقياس إلى التفرقة بين الأعمال المدنية والتجارية بشكل عام.

وتم كذالك تمييز الكفالة عن النظم القانونية المشابه لها في هذا الفصل، وتبين لنا أن مركز الكفيل التبعي هو ما يميزه عن الأحكام القانونية الأخرى.

ولأن الكفالة عقد كان لا بد من دراسة أركانه بالفصل الثاني، وهذه الأركان هي:

1.  الرضا: وفيه رأيان، رأي يشترط إيجاب الكفيل وحده لانعقاد الكفالة, وآخر يشترط إيجاب الكفيل وقبول الدائن, ورجح الباحث رأي من يشترط إيجاب الكفيل وحده لانعقاد الكفالة إذا كانت تبرعا ومن ثم يشترط فيه أهلية التبرع أما إذا كانت الكفالة بمقابل فيشترط أهلية التصرف بالنسبة للكفيل والدائن, ولا يشترط أهلية معينة بالنسبة للمدين لانعقاد الكفالة.

وتم بحث وجوب خلو إرادة الكفيل من عيوب الرضا وهي الإكراه والغلط والتدليس والاستغلال. وبحث أيضا إثبات عقد الكفالة وتفسيره وفق المجلة والقانون المدني المصري تحت عنوان الرضا.

2.  المحل: كان لا بد من دراسة وجود الالتزام الأصلي أو إمكانية وجوده, وأن يكون هذا الالتزام مشروعا وصحيحا, وأن يكون معينا حتى يكون محل الالتزام بعقد الكفالة قائما, لأن التزام الكفيل تابع للالتزام الأصلي صحة وبطلانا وجودا وعدما.

3.  السبب: فقد يكون سبب عقد الكفالة بين الكفيل والدائن معاوضة أو تبرعا, ولا عبرة في سبب علاقة الكفيل بالمدين، إلا إذا كانت غير مشروعة, فيجوز للكفيل في هذه الحالة التمسك أمام الدائن ببطلان عقد الكفالة لبطلان سبب الالتزام بين الكفيل والمدين.

أما في الفصل الثالث والأخير فخصص لدراسة النتائج المترتبة على عقد الكفالة، وبحث فيه حقوق الدائن وهي مطالبة الكفيل والتنفيذ على أمواله قبل المدين وفق مجلة الأحكام العدلية، ولا يجوز للكفيل الدفع بمطالبة المدين أولا إلا إذا نص على شرط ملائم في العقد، وكذلك القانون المدني المصري الذي أعطى الدائن الحق بالمطالبة والتنفيذ على أموال الكفيل إلا إذا اتفق على خلاف ذلك، أو إذا لم يتمسك الكفيل بحقه بالدفع بمطالبة المدين أولا وفقا لما قرر له القانون ذلك.

أما حقوق الكفيل فهي تتمثل بدفوع خاصة بالالتزام الأصلي من حيث بطلانه وانقضاؤه، و بدفوع منصوص عليها حكما وهي الدفع بمطالبة المدين قبل الكفيل وهذا الحق مقرر في القانون المدني المصري، أما المجلة فلا يجوز للكفيل ذلك إلا إذا اتفق في العقد أو في عقد لاحق على عدم مطالبة الكفيل قبل المدين، وحكم الدفع بالمطالبة يسري على حكم الدفع بالتنفيذ، أما الدفع بالتقسيم فلم يكن هناك اختلاف بين المجلة والقانون المدني المصري بشأن ذلك، أما الدفوع الأخرى وهي الدفع بإضاعة التأمينات بخطأ الدائن، والدفع بعدم اتخاذ الدائن إجراءات التنفيذ ضد المدين بعد إنذار الكفيل له والدفع بعدم تقدم الدائن في تفليسة المدين، فقد نص عليها القانون المدني المصري، ولم تنص عليها المجلة، ولكن أجاز الباحث ذلك من خلال قواعد تشريعية عامة في المجلة أمكن قياسها على إعطاء الكفيل حق التمسك بمثل هذه الدفوع.

وتم أيضا دراسة نتائج تنفيذ الكفيل لالتزامه بعقد الكفالة, من حيث مدى حقه بالرجوع على الكفلاء الشخصيين الآخرين, وبالرجوع على الكفيل العيني, أو على حائز العقار, عند الوفاء من قبل الكفيل.

ثم تلا ذلك الخاتمة ونتائج الدراسة والتوصيات والملاحق.

الملف الكامل
http://www.najah.edu/modules_inserti...=2&id=518&l=ar

----------


## A_najah

أحكام تعويض إصابات العمل في ظل قانون العمل الفلسطيني رقم (7) لسنة 2000 دراسة مقارنة

الملخص



      تهدف هذه الدراسة إلى التعرف على كافة المواضيع المرتبطة بإصابات العمل سواء كانت تشريعا أو فقها أو قضاء , وذلك باستخدام المنهج العلمي التحليلي المقارن بين العديد من التشريعات والأنظمة .



       وتعد هذه الدراسة محاولة جادة لسد النقص فيما سبق من دراسات حول هذا الموضوع مما جعلني أبحث في العديد من التشريعات والأنظمة والقرارات , لتحليل نصوص قانون العمل الفسطيني وبيان إيجابياته وسلبياته من خلال المقارنة , وكذلك لتوضيح الغموض والنقص الموجود في أحكامه. 

       و يتضمن البحث فصلين : الفصل الأول قسمته إلى ثلاث مباحث تناولت في المبحث الأول أساس مسؤولية التعويض عن إصابات العمل والتعويض ضمن دراسة علمية فقهية قانونية مفصلة ومبينة التدرج والتطور الفقهي في هذا الأمر بشكل متجرد , ومن ثم انتقلت إلى المبحث الثاني حيث وضحت نطاق المسؤولية وانتفائها والإعفاء منها , ثم فصلت في المبحث الثالث مفهوم إصابة العمل والإصابات الموجبة للضمان ، وهي : مرض المهنة وحادث الطريق , وحادث العمل , والإجهاد والإرهاق مبينة كل حالة على حدة , من حيث مفهومها وشروطها  وعناصرها , لمعرفة  متى تعتبر كل حالة من الحالات السابقة إصابة عمل , والية أثبات هذا الأمر  .

       أما الفصل الثاني فركزت فيه على: الإجراءات الواجبة الاتباع عند حدوث الإصابة  حيث نص التشريع الفلسطيني والأردني والمصري صراحة على الإجراءات الواجبة الأتباع عند حدوث الإصابة ، ولم يترك الأمر إلى الفقه والاجتهاد وذلك لحماية العمال , بل جاءت وزارة العمل لتكمل نصوص القوانين فحددت – مثلا - وسائل الإسعاف الواجبة التوفر في مكان العمل , والمعلومات الواجبة التوفر في الإشعارات التي يرسلها صاحب العمل إلى وزارة العمل .

       ثم انتقلت في المبحث الثاني إلى الالتزامات المترتبة على صاحب العمل , والمتمثلة في واجب تامين إصابات العمل والمعالجة  الطبية ونقل المصاب إلى مركز العلاج , ومصاريف انتقال المصاب إلى مكان العلاج , والمبحث الثالث يعتبر المحور الأساسي الذي يستند علية البحث , والهدف الأسمى الذي يسعى إليه العامل أو ورثته ، وهو الحصول على التعويض  سواء في حالة الوفاة أو العجز مما آل بي إلى تقسيم هذا البحث إلى عدة مطالب , المطلب الأول أبحث فيه عن بدل التعطيل من حيث مفهومه وطبيعته وآلية حسابه والأجر المعتمد لحسابه

       أما المطلبان الثاني والثالث فتكلمت فيهما عن العجز الكلي والجزئي والوفاة وبدلاتها  وكافة الأحكام المتعلقة بها , ويتلازم مع هذا الموضوع موضوع آخر وهو اللجان الطبية ودورها في تحديد نسبة العجز .

       وأنهيت بحثي في مبحث رابع يتمحور حول الضمانان اللازمة لحماية حقوق العامل وآلية تسوية الحقوق , والجزاءات المترتبة عن إخلال صاحب العمل لالتزاماته  .

وكان من أهم النتائج التي توصلت إليها : 

1 - هناك غموض ونقص  وتعارض ملحوظ في أحكام قانون العمل الفلسطيني والأردني أيضا . 2- أن قانون التأمينات وفر حماية أكبر للعامل في العديد من الجوانب , 3- يعكس الواقع النظري والعملي تقصير وزارة العمل الفلسطينية حيث أنها لم تقم بإصدار كافة الأنظمة المكملة لقانون العمل, وخاصة المتعلقة بإصابات العمل إلا القليل منها, وكذلك جهل عمال فلسطين بقانون العمل والحقوق المترتبة لهم .

ومن أهم التوصيات التي توصلت إليها أنه يجب العمل على الإسراع بتطبيق قانون الضمان الاجتماعي , حيث أنه يوفر حماية أكبر للعمال وخاصة في إطار إصابات العمل , وإلى ذلك الحين أقترح بإنشاء صندوق خاص للتعويض عن إصابات العمل في فلسطين مماثلا لصندوق تعويض حوادث الطرق .

البحث كاملاً

----------


## A_najah

ركن الخطأ في المسئولية التقصيريةدراسة مقارنة بين القانون المدني المصري والقانون المدني الأردني 

الملخص

        شكّل الخطأ المركز الذي دارت حوله جميع الموضوعات التي تمّ بحثها وتحليلها في الرسالة، فابتداءً كان البحث في المسئولية كمنهجٍ يعتمد الخطأ أساساً له، مفهومها وطبيعتها التي تقتضي الملامة على مخالفة أحد الأنظمة، والبحث في تنوع الأنظمة التي أفرزت هذا التنوع في المسئولية وصولاً للمسئولية القانونية وتحديداً التقصيرية، باعتبار الخطأ أساساً لها في معظم القوانين، مستعرضةً للمراحل التاريخية التي مرت بها المسئولية، ومقارنةً في الرسالة بين المسئولية والضمان، مفهومه وعناصر الاختلاف والتماثل بينه وبين المسئولية كمنهجٍ يقارب في أهدافه أهداف المسئولية التقصيرية ولو ظاهرياً. وذلك في الفصل الأول من الرسالة.

        البحث التفصيلي للخطأ كمفهومٍ معنويّ لغةً وقانوناً كان في الفصل الثاني حيث حللّت بعض التعريفات الفقهية التي حاولت ضبط مفهومه وتحديده، بهدف القدرة على ضبط الوضع القانوني المتعلق به وتحديد وجوده من عدمه ،وصعوبة إن لم يكن استحالة ذلك لأنه أُريد من مفهومٍ معنويّ بطبيعته،أنّ يشكّل أساساً لوضعٍ قانونيٍّ، وما يتطلبه ذلك من دقةٍ لا يمكن لأي تعريف لمفهوم ذو طبيعة معنوية أن ينجح به، متابعةً البحث في أثر الاختلاف في شكل الفعل الذي استند إليه الخطأ وكونه سلبيّ أو إيجابيّ، وأثر الاختلاف في الأوصاف المتعلقة بالخطأ فكان خطأً جسيماً أو تافهاً عمديّاً أو غير عمدي، على دور الخطأ في المسئولية. ومن خلال البحث في أنواع الخطأ (المدني والجنائي)، تبيّن لي ذلك الاتصال المحتّم الوجود بين المسئولية المدنية والمسئولية الجنائية، حيث أنّ كل خطأٍ جنائي يشكّل بالضرورة خطأً مدنياً، والعكس ليس صحيحاً، وبيان أنّ أساس التمييز بين المسئوليتين لم يكن الفعل ووصفه، بل كان الضرر واختلاف شكله في كل منهما. وكيف أنّ افتعال نوعٍ جديدٍ من الخطأ يهمل الركن المعنوي ويؤسس الخطأ، وعليه المسئولية، على الركن المادي، لم ينجح في تجاوز المعوّقات التي بقيت أمام الركن المادي، وكذلك لم يستطع وحسب ما تبين من مفهوم المسئولية ضرورة إناطتها بمميز، بأنّ يتغلب على انعدام العدالة الناتج من افتراض التمييز ركناً معنوياً في الخطأ، وعليه عدم مساءلة عديم التمييز عن الضرر الذي يُلحقه بالغير.

        القسم الثاني من الرسالة بحث في أركان الخطأ، تفصيلاً وتمحيصاً فكان الفصل الثالث يبحث في الركن المادي، وافتراض تحققه بتحقق التعدي عن سلوك الرجل العادي في ذات الظروف التي أحاطت بالفاعل وقت ارتكاب الفعل، حتى يعتبر هذا الفاعل متعدياً، إن هو خرج عن هذا الضابط الاجتماعي، الذي مُنح القضاء في تحديد وجوده من عدمه صلاحياتٍ أوسع مما ينبغي، خاصةً مع الغموض وعدم الاتفاق على الظروف المعتد بها في إعطاء الفعل وصف التعدي من الظروف التي لا يعتد بها، والتي صاحبت الفعل وأثّرت فيه،أما التي صاحبت الفاعل، فقد هُمّشت وتمّ تحييدها استناداً إلى ضرورة الموضوعية في الطرح، وكأنّ الرجل المتوسط في حرصه وذكائه وفطنته كافٍ لبيان من هو الرجل العادي وما يتوقع أن يسلكه، ويحقق هذه الموضوعية والحيادية المرجوة في النص القانوني، محللةً الطرح المقابل في القانون المدني الأردني والشريعة الإسلامية لمفهوم التعدي وتلاؤمه أو عدم تلاؤمه مع النظام المتبع فيهما.

        الفصل الرابع بحث في الركن المعنوي أو النّفسي، من مفهومه وحقيقة وجوده في الخطأ وفي المسئولية كشرط إناطة المسئولية أو كشرطٍ لنسبة الخطأ إلى الفاعل، مقارنةً بين النظام المتبع في كل من القانونيين المدني المصري والمدني الأردني- والشريعة الإسلامية بالضرورة-، إذ يتّبع كل منهما نظاماً مختلفاً ومتميزاً عن الآخر.

        نتيجة البحث في صلاحية الخطأ كركنٍ لقيام المسئولية، بينت عدم صحة هذا التأسيس لما يتعلق بالخطأ من معضلاتٍ في طبيعته تمنعه أن يشكل أساساً قانونياً بالدقة والتجريد والعموم المطلوب في أي أساسٍ قانونيّ، وأنّ اعتماد الخطأ كأساسٍ نتج من كون المسئولية المدنية في بداية انفصالها عن الجنائية لم تظهر بهدف الاختلاف عن الجنائية، بقدر ما كانت تشكّل حالة توسع في المسئولية الجنائية، افترضها ظهور مبدأ الشرعية، ولكن اختلاف الغاية المفترضة منهما اقتضى المرونة في أساس المسئولية التقصيرية، فكان الخطأ. ولكن طبيعة المسئولية عموماً والمسئولية التقصيرية خصوصاً، وما افترض في الجبر والتعويض كغايةٍ لها أظهر بصورة أوضح عدم صلاحية الخطأ كأساس للمسئولية، بل عدم صلاحية المسئولية كمنهجٍ يهدف إلى جبر الضرر وإعادة التوازن للذمم المالية، مع ما تحمله المسئولية من طبيعة الملامة والمؤاخذة، التي تفترض الفعل المنحرف أساساً لها أياً كان وصفه، وضرورة التمييز في الفاعل حتى يحاسب

الملف الكامل
http://www.najah.edu/modules_inserti...=2&id=526&l=ar

----------


## A_najah

ضمان التعرض والاستحقاق في عقد البيع

الملخص       تناولت هذه الدراسة بالبحث والتحليل، أحد الالتزامات التي تقع على عاتق البائع، وهو ضمان التعرض والاستحقاق في عقد البيع دراسة مقارنة.       وقد تناولت هذا الموضوع في البحث في أربعة فصول وهي:

      فصل تمهيدي بعنوان ماهية عقد البيع والالتزام بالضمان، وقد تناولت فيه ماهية عقد البيع    وطبيعته وتعريفه، وما يميزه عن عقد المقايضة، وذلك لأن عقد المقايضة هو الأساس المنشئ لعقد البيع، وقد جاء هذا الفصل في ثلاثة مباحث وكما يلي: -

المبحث الأول تكلمت عن ماهية عقد البيع في التشريعات المختلفة، وتطور عقد البيع في القانون القانون الروماني، والفرنسي والمصري والأردني.

وفي المبحث الثاني عالجت الدراسة خصائص عقد البيع، لأنه يمتاز بعدة خصائص منها أنه عقد رضائي وعقد معاوضه، ملزم للجانبين ناقل للملكية.

ثم المبحث الثالث تكلمت عن ماهية الالتزام بالضمان في عقد البيع، مع بيان  أسبابه وأنواعه.

      أما الفصل الأول فهو الالتزام بضمان التعرض، تكلمت عن التعرض بشكلٍ عام وتناولته في أربعة مباحث: -

 الأول وضحت مفهوم التزام البائع بضمان تعرضه الشخصي، وأعمال التعرض الصادرة عنه، وخصائص التزام البائع بضمان ذلك التعرض، وبينت شروط التعرض الشخصي الصادر عن البائع.

 وفي الثاني تحدثت عن الدائن والمدين بضمان التعرض الصادر عن البائع، بحيث يكون المشتري دائناً بذلك الضمان، ويكون البائع مديناً تجاه المشتري، وبعد ذلك تكلمت عن  تملك البائع للمبيع بالتقادم، وقد أجازت بعض التشريعات تملك البائع للمبيع بالتقادم.

وفي الثالث بينت مفهوم التزام البائع بضمان التعرض الصادر عن الغير، وتكلمت عن خصائص ذلك الالتزام وشروطه، وتحدثت عن البيع الذي ينشئ الضمان، فالبيع المسجل وغير المسجل والبيع بالمزاد، ينشئ التزاماً في ذمة البائع بضمان التعرض والاستحقاق، تجاه المشتري.

وفي الرابع تحدثت عن الدائن والمدين بضمان التعرض الصادر عن الغير، بحيث يكون المشتري دائناً والبائع مديناً،  بضمان التعرض الصادر عن الغير، وبينت من الملتزم بالضمان في حالة البيوع المتتالية.

      أما الفصل الثاني فهو بعنوان الالتزام بضمان الاستحقاق، وقد أوضحت فيه المقصود بالاستحقاق وفيه مبحثان:

الأول تكلمت عن خصائص الالتزام بضمان الاستحقاق ودعوى المطالبة به، وبينت أثر تدخل البائع في دعوى الاستحقاق وعدم تدخله.

      أما الثاني تكلمت عن آثار الاستحقاق، من حيث أثره بين البائع والمستحق، وبين المشتري والمستحق من جهة ثانية، وبينت أثر الاستحقاق الكلي بين البائع والمشتري من جهة ثالثة، وأثر الاستحقاق الجزئي في العلاقة بين المشتري والبائع من جهة رابعة، مع بيان قيمة التعويض المتوجب ومقداره.

      أما الفصل الثالث فهو بعنوان تعديل أحكام الضمان، من حيث تخفيفها وتشديدها والإعفاء منها، وقد قسم الفصل إلى مبحثين كما يلي: -

بينت في الأول تخفيف وتشديد أحكام الضمان، بحيث يلتزم البائع بأقل أو أكثر مما هو مقرر في القواعد العامة لأحكام الضمان، مع بيان موقف القانون المقارن من تخفيف وتشديد أحكام الضمان.
وفي الثاني  تكلمت عن الاتفاق على الإعفاء من الضمان، وحالات سقوطه،  وبينت مفهوم الإعفاء من الضمان،  وشروطه، وبينت موقف القانون المقارن بالنسبة للإعفاء من الضمان، وكذلك تحدثت عن موقف القانون المقارن، من حالات سقوط الضمان، فهناك عدة حالات يسقط فيها حق المشتري في الرجوع بالضمان على البائع، إما بشكلٍ كلي أو بشكلٍ جزئي.       أما التوصيات التي توصلت إليها من خلال هذه الدراسة فهي:    أولاً:  نتمنى على المشرع الأردني، تعديل نص المادة (551) من القانون المدني الأردني وذلك لأن المشرع الأردني، يعتبر العقد الموقوف عقداْ صحيحاً بعد إجازته، ممن له حق الإجازة وأرى أن العقد الموقوف هو عقد صحيح حتى قبل إجازته وأتمنى أن يتم تعديل النص ليصبح  على النحو التالي:

1-إذا أقر المالك البيع سرى العقد في حقه، وانقلب نافذاً ولازماً في حق المشتري.

2-وينقلب نافذاً ولازماً في حق المشتري إذا آلت ملكية المبيع إلى البائع بعد صدور العقد.

ثانياً:  ضرورة تعديل الفقرة الثالثة من نص المادة (505)، من القانون المدني الأردني، لأنها لا تبين مصير التحسينات الكمالية التي يحدثها المشتري في المبيع، ولم تميز كذلك إذا كان البائع سيء النية أم لا ؟ واقترح أن يصبح نص الفقرة الثالثة على النحو التالي:

3- ويضمن البائع للمشتري ما أحدثه في المبيع من تحسينٍ نافع مقدراً بقيمته يوم التسليم للمستحق ويضمن البائع للمشتري قيمة التحسينات الكمالية، التي أحدثها المشتري في المبيع، إذا كان البائع سيء النية. 

ثالثاً:  نتمنى على المشرع الأردني أن يبين بنصوصٍ صريحةٍ، إذا كان بالإمكان الاتفاق على تعديل أحكام الضمان في البيع، أما بالتخفيف أو التشديد أو الإعفاء وذلك لعدم ورود مثل تلك النصوص، في القانون المدني الأردني.

رابعاًً:  ضرورة إضافة فقرة خامسة لنص المادة، (467) من مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني، وذلك لأن هذه المادة لم تبين أثر علم المشتري، باستحقاق المبيع للغير عند البيع، أو الأثر المترتب عند قيام المشتري بشراء ساقط الخيار، وأقترح أن يكون نص الفقرة الخامسة على النحو التالي:

5- إذا نشأ استحقاق المبيع عن فعل الغير،  فإن البائع يكون مسؤولاً عن رد قيمة المبيع وقت الاستحقاق، إلا إذا أثبت أن المشتري كان يعلم وقت البيع سبب الاستحقاق، أو أنه اشترى ساقط الخيار.

خامساً:  نتمنى على المشرع الفلسطيني، إبدال رقم المادة (455) من القانون المدني المصري   بالمادة (445) من القانون المدني المصري،  وذلك عند مقارنتها بالمادة (467) من مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني، لأن المادة(445)من القانون المدني المصري، تتحدث عن ضمان العيوب الخفية في المبيع، بينما المقارنة تتم بين الاتفاق على تعديل أحكام الضمان، في مشروع القانون المدني الفلسطيني، مقارنةً مع القانون المدني المصري.

سادساً:  نتمنى على المشرع المصري عند تأصيله لبيع ملك الغير، أن يعتبر العقد، عقداً موقوفاً على الإجازة بدلاً من جعله عقداً قابلاً للإبطال، وذلك لأن العقد القابل للإبطال تكون آثاره ساريةً بحق أطرافه، حتى يتم إبطاله، أما العقد الموقوف على الإجازة، فإن آثاره لا تسري إلا بعد إجازته ممن له حق الإجازة، فالعقد القابل للإبطال كما ورد في القانون المدني المصري، تم تأصيله على حكمين هما:

أن العقد يمكن إبطاله من قبل المشتري، وأن آثار العقد لا تسري بحق مالك المبيع الحقيقي، ولا ينبغي إعطاء الحق للمشتري في إبطال العقد، لأن إبطال العقد من قبل المشتري أو إجازته تصدر من شخصٍ لا يملك المبيع.

البحث كاملاً

----------


## A_najah

العلامة التجارية وطرق حمايتهاوفق القوانين النافذة في فلسطين

الملخص

إن الهدف من العلامة التجارية هو تمكين المستهلك من التعرف على منتجات الشركات لتمييز تلك المنتجات عن ما قد يشابهها من منتجات شركات أخرى، حيث يقوم المستهلك بتحديد البضائع التي يرغب في شرائها أو تكرار إستعمالها في المستقبل، لهذا فهو بحاجة إلى آلية سهلة لتمييز المنتجات المتشابه، وبشكل عام، يمكن إعتبار أي كلمة أو حروف أو أعداد أو رسومات أو ألوان أو صور أو أشكال أو خليط من جميع ما ذكر لإستعمالها لتمييز المنتجات والخدمات للشركات المختلفة يمكن إعتبارها كعلامة تجارية. موضوع الرسالة يشمل العلامة التجارية وطرق حمايتها وتم تقسيمها إلى ثلاث فصول:

الفصل الأول:

فكرة عامة عن العلامة التجارية وأنواعها و أشكالها المختلفة، مثل الأسماء التواقيع والكلمات والحروف.......الخ، والتي يمكن إستعمالها كعلامة تجارية، كذلك سيتم التطرق لشروط الضرورية الواجب توافرها في العلامة التجارية حتى يمكن تسجيلها، ومن هذه الشروط ما يتعلق بالناحية الشكلية وأخرى متعلقة بالناحية الموضوعية، وأيضاً سيتم دراسة الآثار القانونية المترتبة على تسجيل العلامة التجارية، وهذه الآثار هي ثبوت ملكية العلامة التجارية لمسجلها إضافاً إلى قيام الحماية القانونية للعلامة المسجلة، وهذه الحماية على نوعين، مدنية وأخرى جزائية.

الفصل الثاني:

يتناول الحماية المدنية للعلامة التجارية للعلامة التجارية، وهذه الحماية متوفرة فقط للعلامة التجارية المسجلة وفقاً للشروط والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في القانون، وإن أي علامة تجارية غير مسجلة لا تحظى بالحماية المدنية الواردة في القانون بإستثناء العلامة التجارية المشهورة، كذلك تم تناول موضوع الأساس القانوني لدعوى المنافسة غير المشروعة بإعتبارها من أهم صور الحماية المدنية.

الفصل الثالث:

تناول هذا الفصل الحماية الجزائية للعلامة التجارية من حيث القواعد العامة للحماية الجزائية، وأيضا تم دراسة الجرائم التي تقع على العلامة التجارية وبيان العقوبات المقررة على مرتكبي الجرائم، وهذه الجرائم هي:

1-     جريمة تزوير أو تقليد علامة تجارية.

2-     جريمة جريمة الأستعمال الباطل للعلامة التجارية.

3-     جريمة بيع بضائع إستعملت لها علامة مزورة أو مقلدة أو عرضها أو إحرازها بقصد البيع.

4-     جريمة إستعمال علامة تجارية مملوكة للغير بدون وجه حق

الملف  الكامل

----------


## A_najah

التحكيم التجاري الدولي في اطار منهج التنازع

الملخص تنازع القوانين في التحكيم التجاري الدولي يعد مثار جدل واسع ، يتناول القانون الواجب التطبيق على التحكيم، فإتفاقات التحكيم ، بالإضافة الى المزايا الأخرى التي تسرد بشأنها في هذا الصدد، تتميز بأنها اتفاقيات او شروط يرغب اطرافها بها ابعاد علاقاتهم عن نطاق الحلول القانونية والقضائية الوطنية العادية واللجوء الى إجراءات وحلول موضوعية اخرى تتفق اكثر مع مصالحهم المتبادلة ، وجوهر التحكيم التجاري وهدفة الرئيس يتلخص في ثلاث مسائل رئيسية هي: البحث عن مجموعة القواعد القانونية المناسبة للفصل في النزاع حول عقد التحكيم ذاته ، وتحديد الإجراءات المناسبة الواجب اتباعها لممارسة التحكيم ، واخيرا حل النزاع الموضوعي دون ارتباط بقانون وطني معين .   ونظرا لأهمية التحكيم بشكل عام، والتحكيم التجاري الدولي بشكل خاص، عملت الدول على سن قوانين تنظم عملية التحكيم بمختلف مراحلها، وتعالج التنازع الذي قد يثور بصدد تحكيم تجاري دولي.  ومن خلال الإطلاع على هذه القوانين يتضح أن المنازعات في مجال التجارة الدولية تثير صعوبات قانونية لا توجد في شأنها حلولا مستقرة، مما يؤدي إلى عرقلة التعامل التجاري وفي مقدمة هذه الصعوبات تعيين القانون الواجب التطبيق على النزاع والمحكمة المختصة بنظره.

البحث الكامل

----------


## A_najah

الاقالة:فسخ العقد برضا الطرفين/دراسة مقارنة

الملخص الإقالة وليدة التقاء الإرادتين وتطابقهما على رفع العقد السابق بين المتعاقدين، وهي ترد على العقد الصحيح الخالي من الخيار، ودون الإخلال بالالتزامات الناشئة عن العقد، أو وجود عيب، إذ إنها تستمد مشروعيتها من سماحة الدين ويسر تعاليمه، وسببها ندم المتعاقدين أو أحدهما عل الصفقة المبرمة بينهما، ويغلفها الرضا الكامل بين المتعاقدين إذ يترتب عليها رجوع كل من العوضين لصاحبه. لذلك عمد الباحث في سياق الفصل التمهيدي، إلى تناول العقد باعتباره أكثر المصادر الإرادية أهمية، وترتيبا في إنشاء الالتزامات للوصول إلى العقد الذي ترد عليه الإقالة، فتم تناول معنى العقد في اللغة والاصطلاح، ومراتب الانعقاد في الفقه والقانون، والتدرج في إيضاح هذه المراتب كما بينها الفقهاء وشراح القانون، بدءاً بالعقد الصحيح والعقد الباطل والفاسد، والإقالة باعتبارها إحدى الحالات التي تؤدي لانحلال الرابطة العقدية بين المتعاقدين، فقد تم إيضاح الكيفية التي تؤدي لذلك، سواءً بطريق الانحلال أو الإنهاء أو الإبطال. ولما كانت الإقالة عقد يرفع به العقد السابق، فقد تم في سياق الفصل الأول، تناولها بالتعريف والبحث في مشروعيتها، حيث اجمع الفقهاء على جوازها وثبوتها بالنقل والعقل، ورغم إجماع الفقهاء إلا أنهم اختلفوا في تكييف الإقالة، إذ اعتبرها البعض عقداً جديد، واعتبرها آخرون فسخ للعقد، والبعض الآخر كيفها بأنها فسخ في حق المتعاقدين عقد جديد في حق الغير، وقد تم إيضاح هذه المسائل في سياق الرسالة، وتم التطرق لما أخذت به مجلة الأحكام العدلية في تكييفها للإقالة، وإيضاح القوانين التي تأثرت بهذا التكييف كالقانون الأردني، الذي اخذ معظم أحكامها من الفقه الإسلامي، والذي اعتبر أن الإقالة فسخ في حق المتعاقدين، عقد جديد في حق الغير، وقد ترتب على اختلاف التكييف هذا نتائج تم التطرق لها بالتفصيل. وترتب على اعتبار الإقالة فسخ جملة من النتائج كالإقالة بالثمن الأول، إذ أنها لا تجوز إلا بمثل الثمن، وبطلان شرط الزيادة أو النقصان أو خلاف الجنس، وكذلك فان حدوث زيادة في المبيع سواءً قبل القبض أو بعده متصلة أو منفصلة لها تأثير على وقوع الإقالة وصحتها فمنها ما يمنع الرد ومنها ما لا يمنعه، فان كانت الزوائد الحاصلة في المبيع قبل القبض بشقيها تنقلب بالإقالة إلى البائع وتصح الإقالة. أما إذا كانت هذه الزوائد بعد القبض سواءً متصلة أو منفصلة تؤثر على صحة الإقالة فتبطل بالزيادة المنفصلة، أما الزيادة المتصلة فإنها لا تمنع الإقالة إذا وجد الرضا ممن له الحق في الزيادة، وكذلك ترتب على اعتبار الإقالة فسخاً نتائج منها، عدم إعادة الكيل والوزن وصحة هبة المقال فيه. وبالمقابل فان اعتبار الإقالة بيع رتب جمله من الفوائد كحصول الشفعة فيما رد في الإقالة، ومنع رجوع الواهب، وهلاك عروض التجارة وتعيب المبيع. وفي ختام الفصل الأول كان لا بد من إيضاح بعض المفاهيم ذات الصلة بالإقالة، للوقوف على معناها، والتمييز بينها وبين الإقالة كالفسخ والانفساخ، وما يطلق عليه في القانون المصري (التفاسخ) فتم التطرق لتعريف الفسخ وإيضاح أنواعه، وأحكامه وكان لا بد من إيضاح الفرق بين ما اتجه إليه الفقه الإسلامي في تعريفه للفسخ وبين ما ذهب إليه القانون الأردني والمصري، سيما وأن الفقه الإسلامي لم يجز فسخ العقد بمجرد الإخلال، إذ أن الأصل أن الدائن لا يطالب بفسخ العقد إذا اخل المدين بالتزامه بل يطالب بتنفيذ العقد احتراما لإلزامية العقود، وفي حال تعذر التنفيذ العيني نلجأ للتعويض، أما القانون المصري والأردني فقد اعتبرا أن إخلال أحد أطراف العقد يجيز للعاقد الآخر فسخ العقد، إضافة للفسخ فقد تم التطرق للانفساخ بقوة القانون، وأخيرا قام الباحث بتناول مفهوم التفاسخ المعروف في القانون المصري، إلا أن المشرع المصري لم ينظم للتفاسخ أو التقايل أحكاما خاصة به وإنما أخضعها للقواعد العامة. إن الحديث عن قوام الإقالة، يعني بالضرورة الحديث عن عقد متكامل له من الأركان والشروط ما للعقود الأخرى، لذلك فقد جاء الفصل الثاني مشتملاً على أركان الإقالة وشروط صحتها ونطاقها والألفاظ التي تنعقد بها، والمحل الذي يصح أن ترد عليه الإقالة إذ أنه ليست كل العقود تصح لأن تكون محلاً للإقالة، فالعقود اللازمة كالبيع والإيجار ورخصة الشفعة تصح أن تكون محلاَ للإقالة باستثناء الطلاق والزواج والوقف. وعليه فإن الإقالة جائزة في جميع العقود الصحيحة اللازمة باستثناء ما ذكر. وهذا هو الحكم في الفقه الإسلامي وما أخذ به المشرع الأردني، وقد تم إيضاح شروط صحة الإقالة في الفقه الإسلامي حيث اشترطت مجلة الأحكام العدلية كمال الرضا، وخيار المجلس، وقيام المبيع ووجوده وقت الإقالة، لأن الهالك يترتب عليه انعدام المحل، أما هلاك الثمن فلا يترتب عليه هذا الأثر، فتصح الإقالة مع هلاكه، وكذلك فإن التقابض في الصرف شرط لصحة الإقالة. وبعد التعرف على ما يشترط لصحة الإقالة، فإن من الضرورة بمكان التعرف على أحكامها التي تنفرد بها، إذ تناول الباحث في القسم الأخير من هذا الفصل، أحكام الإقالة، فتم تناول ملكية الإقالة مع بعض الاستثناءات عليها، وكذلك إقالة الإقالة أي إلغاء العقد والعودة إلى أصل العقد، ومدى جواز ذلك، إذ أن الفقه أجاز إقالة الإقالة. وتأثر بذلك القانون الأردني بالرغم من الاختلاف في بعض الآراء الفقهية حول ذلك، وقد يحدث اختلاف بين المتعاقدين كالاختلاف في عقد البيع سواءً كان هذا الاختلاف في حدوث الإقالة أو في الثمن، فإذا اختلفا في حدوثها فبينه مدعي الإقالة، راجحة على بينة مدعي البيع، وإذا كان الاختلاف في مقدار الثمن ففي الأمر خلاف، وقد أخذ القانون الأردني بما ذهب إليه الفقه الحنفي والمالكي، بضرورة التحالف استناداً لما ورد في مجلة الأحكام. ولا بد في هذا المقام – وبعد التعرف على شروط صحة الإقالة – من تناول موانع الإقالة، إذ أن الزيادة في المبيع المتصلة غير المتولدة والمنفصلة المتولدة بعد القبض تمنعان من الإقالة، أما الزيادة التي تحدث في المبيع قبل القبض، فلا تكون من موانع الإقالة ويستوي في ذلك أن تكون متصلة أو منفصلة، وكذلك تغيير طبيعة المحل أو تبديل الاسم يعتبر مانعاً من موانع الإقالة. وكان لا بد أن تلقي الإقالة أثارها فتناول الباحث في ذات الفصل أثارها حيث تؤدي لإزالة العقد وإلغاء الالتزامات التي ترتبت عليه (على العقد المقال منه)، ونشأت بموجبه، فالأصل أن لا تكون للإقالة أثر رجعي، وذلك مراعاة لما قد يؤدي إليه الأثر الرجعي المستند، لو ترتب على الإقالة من أضرار بالغير. لذلك فإن أثرها تم تقييده بالنسبة للمستقبل فحسب، وبهذا أخذ المشرع الأردني، إلا أن هذا لا يعني ألا يكون للإقالة أثراً رجعياً، إلا أن ذلك منوط باتفاق المتعاقدين عند الإقالة إلا أن هذا الاتفاق ليس مطلقاً، إذا تعلق بالغير حسن النية، وكذلك إذا تعلق بالعقود الزمنية كعقد الإيجار، إذا كان الزمن هو المعقود عليه، لأن ما تم تنفيذه يستعصي على الرجوع فيه. وخروجاً من جمود النظريات بات لزاماً العمل على تجسيد الإقالة في بعض العقود كالإيجار ورخصة الشعفة، وقد تناول الباحث في الفصل الثالث الإقالة في عقود المعاوضات المالية، وفي الجانب الأخر منه عقود التبرعات كالهبة، فعقد الإيجار من أكثر العقود توليداً للمنازعات القضائية، ويتلو البيع في الأهمية، فهو عقد زمني يشكل الزمن فيه عنصراً جوهرياً، فإذا ما تمت إقالته، فلا يكون للإقالة أثر مستند في هذا العقد، لأن ما مضى من الزمن لا يمكن إعادته، لذلك تم إيضاح الكيفية التي ينتهي بها، إذ ينقضي بإنقضاء مدته ويزول بالبطلان والفسخ والإقالة، وقد اعتبر الفقه الإسلامي أن هذا العقد محتملاً الإقالة كالبيع، وبهذا أخذ المشرع الأردني. وفي ذات السياق تم التطرق لرخصة الشفعة ولحكم الإقالة فيها، وما أخذ به القانون المدني الأردني والمصري على حد سواء، وتم استعراض الاختلافات الفقهية في ذلك، فقد اعتبرها البعض فسخ في حق المتعاقدين، وبيع جديد في حق ثالث، أي حق الشفيع بالشفعة فيما رود بالإقالة، وبهذا أخذ المشرع الأردني أما المشرع المصري فقد اعتبر قضاؤه أن حق الشفعة يتولد مجرد حصول البيع (التفاسخ)، بعد ذلك لا يسقط هذا الحق، لأنه لا يؤثر في حقوق الغير حسن النية. والإقالة كما تنسحب على عقود المعاوضات تنسحب كذلك على عقود التبرعات كالهبة، التي تم تناولها بشيء من التفصيل، وتم تعريفها لغة واصطلاحاً، وقد تناول الباحث حكم الإقالة في الهبة والرجوع فيها، مسترشداً بما ورد في السنة حولها، وما ذهب إليه المشرع الأردني في أمكانية الرجوع بالتراضي أو اللجوء للقضاء، حيث اكتفى الفقه الإسلامي في حالة الرجوع بالتقاضي لعدم وجود مانع، مما يخول الواهب الرجوع في هبته دون رقيب، وبالمقابل فقد قيد المشرع الأردني رجوع الواهب بعذر مقبول، وجعله متروكاً لتقدير القاضي، مما يمنح الهبة قدراً من اللزوم. تطرق الباحث في ذات الإطار، لموانع الرجوع في الهبة التي جمعها الفقهاء في حروف (دمع خزقه) وترتب على الرجوع في الهبة جملة من الآثار فيما بين المتعاقدين من جهة، والغير من جهة أخرى، حيث تنفسخ الهبة بأثر رجعي فيما بين المتعاقدين، وتعتبر الهبة كأن لم تكن، فيتم رد الموهوب له ورجوع الواهب بالثمرات، أما فيما يتعلق بالغير فقد فرق الباحث بين ما إذا كان الموهوب عقاراً أو منقولاً، فإن كان عقاراً وتصرف بها الموهوب له تصبح الهبة لازمة، وامتنع على الواهب الرجوع، ويستوي في ذلك العقار والمنقول، وفي حالة قيام الموهوب له بترتيب حق عيني للغير، فإن كان سيء النية تمكن الواهب من استرداد العقار خالياً من كل حق، وبالمقابل إن كان الغير حسن النية سرى حقه قبل الواهب، ويسترد الواهب العقار مثقلاً بهذا الحق.  

الملف الكامل

----------

